# Super Jolly Retention



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

So we all know about the retention in the chute etc and ways and means of avoiding it. But what is everyone doing to avoid this retention; which is a PITA and can't really be doing much good. No matter how much you brush away, as soon as you clean if off, it retains a rings of grinds just under the burrs which obviously go stale.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm presuming those grounds you are referring to stay there and the fresh stuff bypasses it. Other than that me thinks it's a bit anal checking the grinder after every shot.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> I'm presuming those grounds you are referring to stay there and the fresh stuff bypasses it. Other than that me thinks it's a bit anal checking the grinder after every shot.


It's a minimal amount but if op is concerned about stale grinds, just run a small quantity of beans to waste at the start of each session.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

They're stale but quite solidified so mostly likely do not tarnish fresh grounds.

However, nothing anal about it. It's a question to the people on the forum to see if it's something to address or ignore; or indeed if anyone has even considered it.

Some silicone might be an option to stop it as a fix.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Scrape them loose with a toothpick or a bamboo kebab skewer then whack the nozzle from the hoover down it's throat if it bothers you that much I guess.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The other place stale grounds collect is underneath the lower burr carrier where there is a bearing cover plate which sits in a recess.

The wiping arms on the underside of the burr carrier leave grounds in this recess. To reduce this space remove the plate and cut circles of thin card to match the cover plate and use as packing to raise the plate.

NB You must countersink the screw heads in to the plate or they will catch the wiper arms.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

gman147 said:


> So we all know about the retention in the chute etc and ways and means of avoiding it. But what is everyone doing to avoid this retention; which is a PITA and can't really be doing much good. No matter how much you brush away, as soon as you clean if off, it retains a rings of grinds just under the burrs which obviously go stale.


 @gman147

what are the ways and means of reducing retention in the chute??


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Buy an EK43 with vertical burrs.

That's how I fixed it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> @gman147
> 
> what are the ways and means of reducing retention in the chute??


Yours is an on demand version , id just purge the relevant amount of coffee ( presuming you are not single dosing )


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yours is an on demand version , id just purge the relevant amount of coffee ( presuming you are not single dosing )


thats what I'll be doing, was just wondering what OP was referring to when he said 'we all know ways of reducing sj chute retention'. I'd like to reduce the amount I have to purge if I can!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> thats what I'll be doing, was just wondering what OP was referring to when he said 'we all know ways of reducing sj chute retention'. I'd like to reduce the amount I have to purge if I can!


I think graham had the doser version ( i may be wrong tho )

With the doser version , people would single dose and then use a camera lend to blow air and push coffee out of the shute

With an on demand , you will get best results with beans and or weight in the hopper , meaning you wont use a lens hood


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think graham had the doser version ( i may be wrong tho )
> 
> With the doser version , people would single dose and then use a camera lend to blow air and push coffee out of the shute
> 
> With an on demand , you will get best results with beans and or weight in the hopper , meaning you wont use a lens hood


I Know this!

doser and automatic still share the same chute though, wondered if there was any trick or technique I was missing!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nope, no tricks. I was merely referring to the method(s) everyone at that time was using to clear the chute ie camera lens mod.

However, from memory; in my OP I was referring to the grinds that sit under the bottom burr and go stale over time. This is not major issue in hindsight as the coffee grinds tend to 'cake' and set under there and create a makeshift seal.

So don't overthink it


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Saw one chap online who put a downward facing insert in the chute and it seems to have helped retention

cant understand how it works though as you'd expect the angle to stop any grinds exiting the chute!


----------

